# [Q] android secure folder on sd card ? asec files



## Hafded7 (Apr 2, 2011)

so its my understanding that when you use apps 2 sd it stores them in the android secure file on my sd . now if thats wrong all together then what exactly is that folder for ? is it my titanium backup files ? Anyway my question is if im not relying on my apps to sd back up anymore i.e all of my apps are on my internal hard drive and the apk files exist in another folder on the sd card can i get rid of those files in the adroid secure folder on my sd card ? its taking up 7.5 gb of my 8 gb sd card so i have no room to add anything and half of the apps in there i already uninstlled from my phone but yet they still are taking up all the room on my sd card....


----------



## zeemar007 (Apr 2, 2011)

delete all third party apps.. except those present in the stock rom


----------



## plainjane (Apr 2, 2011)

Just delete the folder. I would back it up first, just in case. If all of your apps are on internal storage, you should be fine.

If that doesn't work, move everything on your SD card to your computer and format the card. Then move whatever you need back to the card.


----------

